# Sitting in the Rain



## john w (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Gang, Yesterday I sat for approx 3 hrs on a deer trail in the rain. Not pouring rain but just a steady rain, and although I had good rain gear on and stayed dry, I began to think of how my Arrow would fly if I were luck enough (which I wasn't) to get a shot. Everything including my arrows and my bow were just dripping rain and my arrow was especially wet and lots of droplets hanging from it. So my question is: Will the arrow still fly as usual to the mark, or do I have to allow for the water on the arrow and aim a little higher. Was pondering this as I sat and decided to leave so as not to mess it up if I got a shot, cause I wasn't sure how I should aim. ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS???
Would like to hear your responses. THANKS
C YA


----------



## fishnbob (Oct 20, 2011)

I would be more concerned about being able to track the deer after the blood washes away.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

fishnbob said:


> I would be more concerned about being able to track the deer after the blood washes away.





Water will fly off the arrow during launch, negligible effect unless it's a raging downpour and rain itself KO's the flight.
Unless you're using a string tracker, I'd wait until the rain stops and leaves/ground dries a bit...sparse blood dilutes to nothing and washes away even in a light drizzle. 
In the hour or so you need to wait before following the trail - the blood will be gone.
If you're hunting around maples the wet bits of red on the leaves will make you crazy too. 
Deer will move better after the rain anyway, not much during.
If you did stick a nice one, and lost it, you'd be kicking yourself the rest of the season for not waiting for better tracking conditions.
He could easily be back another day.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

jimp said:


> Water will fly off the arrow during launch, negligible effect unless it's a raging downpour and rain itself KO's the flight.
> Unless you're using a string tracker, I'd wait until the rain stops and leaves/ground dries a bit...sparse blood dilutes to nothing and washes away even in a light drizzle.
> In the hour or so you need to wait before following the trail - the blood will be gone.
> If you're hunting around maples the wet bits of red on the leaves will make you crazy too.
> ...


 Thats pretty much sums up what i was thinking.


----------



## chasingtail79 (Oct 22, 2011)

Something I would reccomend would be to practice in the rain, with all your gear on. You'd be surprised how another layer might effect your aim. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Rain only used to be an issue in regards to arrow flight when arrow fletching was still feathers or synthetic feathers. I wholeheartedly agree with the post above about tracking.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

You didn't mention but I am guessing your using carbon with plastic vain's? The arrows will fly true however if you havent shot your bow wet. I might recommend doing so before you try and take a deer as it is an experiance in itself...Don't plan on seeing the shot very well as the mist coming of the bow takes a sec to settle down...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

waterwolfhunter said:


> You didn't mention but I am guessing your using carbon with plastic vain's? The arrows will fly true however if you havent shot your bow wet. I might recommend doing so before you try and take a deer as it is an experiance in itself...Don't plan on seeing the shot very well as the mist coming of the bow takes a sec to settle down...


I found out 1 day the nice wood grib on my mathews becomes very slippery in my gloves when wet!!! it is now rapped in tape=FYI


----------



## flyguy (Sep 18, 2002)

Last year I missed the biggest buck of my life because my wisker biscuit was saturated with rain. It was a 20 yard chip shot and the biscuit was so saturated with water that when the vanes passed through the biscuit it added extra drag and my arrow dropped like a rock. I made a clean miss under the deer and to make it even more painful I got it all on film 
I later did some tests and found the wet equipment in general make for inconsistant shooting at best.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

fishnbob said:


> I would be more concerned about being able to track the deer after the blood washes away.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## john w (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's guy's. That's exactly the kind of info I was lookin for. As for trackin in the rain, that's a foregone conclusion but appreciate your concern. Remarks about the water on the arrow and the Bow is what i was looking for mostly. Thanks again for takin the time , appreciate it.
C YA


----------



## joseyfish (Jan 15, 2009)

I hunt in the rain all the time. Do not take the shot unless you know it will be perfect. I never had the arrow fly different in the rain shot my biggest buck ever in the pouring rain. 20 yds broad side thaught I missed he never ran took two steps and fell over.


----------

